# Yet another Infinito



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

Bianchi Infinitio Celeste. I love this bike. Infinito Ultegra. Deda stem and seatpost. Selle Italia saddle, Rol Wheels, Zipp handlebar. One more post and then I can attach pics.


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

Pics  Sorry for the blurry and large camera phone pics.
Edit: Resize pics to 800x600.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Very nice bike. And small! What size is it?

(I wish you had made those blurry pix 800x600 though. EDIT: And you did! Thanks.)


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Interesting statuette you have there.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Looks a bit like S. Hayek doesn't it?


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome. I would love to have a similarly spec'd Infinito once I sell my current bike.


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

It is 50cm. I'm short. Lol about the statue.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice, I like the component choices.....how do you like the zipp bars?

My 2 cents....mich pro3's or equivalent with white side walls would tie the wheels to the frame since there isnt much white on the wheels themselves


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

Zipp handlebars absorbs shock very well, and they are light. I'm using the short and shallow bars, and like them over the traditional bends.

I thought about get Celeste or white Michelin tires. Celeste tires would just be too matchy matchy. I'll look into some white tires. Plus, the white Michelin tires cost less than the black, because less people buy them.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

I hear what you're saying about the celeste tires being "too matchy", but I've been a sucker for them ever since I saw them on bottecchia_eja's bike. White would look good too, but only as a sidewall as in the aforementioned Pro 3. White treads look good for about 20 seconds.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

How are the ROL wheels?


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

I did a lot of research before buying the Rol D'Huez wheels. I wanted a Alu clincher wheel set that was lighter and a little more aero than the stock Fulcrum 5 (1760g/set). I looked at the Easton EA90 SLX, Mavic Ksyrium Elites, and even customs.

I don't know much about customs to feel comfortable with having custom made wheels. I've read that the Easton EA90 SLX can develop spoke tension problems. The Mavic Ksyrium Elites are almost 1600g. In the end, chose the Rol D'Huez, because of its value, customer service, light weight (1490g), and build quality.

I've put about 250 miles on the Rol D'Huez. My friend who test rode my bike, commented on how fast it accelerates. I have ridden in rain, over short gravel patches, and unexpectedly hit a few big pot holes. So far no problems. The two only complaint I have about the Rol D'Huez are its plain graphics, and heavy skewers. I replace the skewers with titanium skewers, saving 60 grams. The graphics can use a little more color or brightness.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

I happen to have 2 bikes on mich3 celeste tires and i love them....I suggested white because they are 1/2 the price and they dont get as dirty as you think if you wipe them down once a week.


----------

